# Insect Bites



## beethoven (Nov 20, 2008)

What does everyone do for insect bites? I have found that just not itching them works the best but anyone have some miracle cure for them?


----------



## Ebin (Nov 20, 2008)

This is by no means a miracle cure but my older brother used to tell me when we were kids to push your nail into the bite one way, then push down on it again in a X pattern. It hurts a little so it helps take your mind off the itch!


----------



## rainbowgardens (Oct 29, 2008)

This is strange, but it worked. In desperation, I put some clearasil acne cream on a mosquito bite and it took the itch away. I just put a dot on it, didn't rub it in or wipe off the excess. as long as that little glop was there it didn't itch. I guess the cream dried it out.


----------



## DreamStar (Nov 26, 2008)

*fire ant bites*

we keep a spray bottle of hydrogen peroxide handy for fire ant bites
spray some on and the sting is gone


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I put underarm deodorant for bee stings. Works great!


----------



## poolboy (Nov 26, 2008)

I use hydrocortizone; It has anti-inflammatory effects by reducing histamine secretion and stabilizing lysosomal membranes. The stabilization of lysosomal membranes prevents their rupture, thereby preventing damage to healthy tissues.


----------



## Gutrix (Jan 2, 2009)

I was in FL with my boyfriend visiting family, and got eaten by mosquito's. His sister gave me something to use (I can't remember the name to save my life), but there was one for kids that had eucalyptus, and one for adults that had ammonia. Both worked very well.


----------



## vikx (Nov 13, 2008)

I was taught to use young ferns as a kid-works for skeeter bites. Just pick a tasty looking fern, crush it between your fingers and rub on the bite...VK


----------



## lisat (Oct 22, 2008)

I use an aspirin on any type of sting or bite. Get it on as soon as you get it though. You won't have a bump or itching at all. My 2 sons decided to put sticks down in a hole in the ground where they saw hornets going. They had about 50 stings between the two of them. I put them in the tub with cool water at the bottom and wet down their skin then wet an aspirin just before it fall apart (some have a coating, you can use them but would have to get the coating off with water first) on each sting. The stings that were under their legs I put a band aid over it to hold the aspirin in place. I left them there for about 20 30 minutes. The next day you could see a small hole where they were stung and that was it, no swelling or itching. I missed a few stings and they were very red and itchy next day so I know it works. I have been using it for years since and works every time. I always have aspirin with me now.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Lisat, I had heard of using asprin before and forgotten about it. I will try that when the time comes. When scuba diving and the sea critters sting you we use adolfs meat tenderizer to pull the venom out and reduce the itching.


----------



## Expeditioner (Jan 6, 2009)

Tobacco juice - (plug chew), meat tenderizer, mud (Georgia clay), and over the counter meds........


----------



## lillywilliam (Sep 1, 2009)

*Hello*

I had the problem with that i do no which insect has bitten me but it formed like allergy all over my body and i have to put injection and took tablets,,,,


----------



## leesa_lk (Sep 7, 2009)

Wash the area with soap and water.

After you thoroughly wash the area with soap and water, other symptomatic treatments can be applied such as ;

* an ice pack or cool compress
* a meat tenderizer solution, which can be made by mixing one part meat tenderizer and 4 parts of water. This is especially helpful for painful stings from bee, wasp or ant. For best effect, soak a cotton ball in the meat tenderizer solution and use it to rub the area of the bite for 15-20 minutes.
* a baking soda paste


----------

